# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Πρόγραμμα free για σχεδίαση PCB

## tzitzikas

ψαχνω κανένα δωρεάν και εύχρηστο πρόγραμμα για σχεδίαση τυπωμένων.
δούλευα το eagle αλλα έχει περιορισμούς, "αλλιως" βγάζει σφάλματα στα αρχεία.

----------


## Chris Valis

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το Kicad. Τρέχει σε όλες τις πλατφόρμες και είναι εντελώς δωρεαν. Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε administrative rights.

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

----------


## gouv

απλό και γρήγορο, ισως και πρακτικό πολύ ειναι το circuit wizard
http://www.downloadplex.com/Windows/...on_335778.html

----------


## SRF

http://www.designspark.com/ 
ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ & ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ!!!

----------


## gouv

Εχω την εντύπωση, οτι το circuit wizard  (προσωπικη αποψη), ειναι καλύτερο με διαφορα (κανει και εξομοιωση).

----------


## gouv

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ (ΠΛΗΡΗ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ) ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ, ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ http://www.ni.com/multisim/

----------


## SRF

> Εχω την εντύπωση, οτι το circuit wizard  (προσωπικη αποψη), ειναι καλύτερο με διαφορα (κανει και εξομοιωση).



Φίλε... είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που λες... είναι δωρεάν... & πλήρες? 
Αγγλικά ξέρεις? Για ρίξε μιά ματιά... γιατί μάλλον έχεις παρεξηγήσει το τι σημαίνει δωρεάν εντελώς λογισμικό!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26898 

Γιατί το προτείνεις παντού... όπου γράφεις μέχρι τώρα... και μου κάνει εντύπωση, δεν έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ τους όρους χρήσης!

----------


## gouv

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΗΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ (PCB) ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ   http://www.ni.com/multisim/

----------


## gouv

Στα πλαίσια της βοήθειας και προκειμένου να πάρει απάντηση η ερώτηση '' *δωρεάν* και* εύχρηστο*'', το βάρος της απάντησης έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το δεύτερο (εύχρηστο*)* και με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα αξιολογήσει τις δυνατότητες του προγράμματος και τις εκδόσεις του freeware,demo,trial κ.λ.π. Η επιλογή είναι καθαρά προσωπικό του θέμα, όπως προσωπικές είναι και οι απόψεις μας για τα προγράμματα που τον παραπέμπουμε να δει. Σε  καμία περίπτωση δεν γίνεται προσπάθεια να πειστεί. Ουσιαστικά ''ενημερώνεται'' (και όχι προτείνεται) για να βοηθηθούν οι επιλογές του. Ίσως μερικές φορές να είναι άστοχες οι επισημάνσεις μας και να δημιουργείται σύγχυση. Θα ήταν καλό όμως να τις διορθώνουμε πιο ευγενικά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Στα πλαίσια της βοήθειας και προκειμένου να πάρει απάντηση η ερώτηση...



Γιώργο καλώς ήλθες σε αυτό το forum!

Αν παρατηρήσεις το θέμα δημιουργήθηκε το 2009 και το "ξύπνησες" χθες. Ο δημιουργός του θέματος αναφέρει "δούλευα το eagle αλλά έχει περιορισμούς". Οι περιορισμοί υπάρχουν είναι λόγω "δωρεάν δείγματος". Από το 2009 μέχρι σήμερα το eagle έχει "δωρεάν δείγματα" με λιγότερους περιορισμούς. Τα έχεις συγκρίνει όλα αυτά και κατέληξες στο δικό σου προτεινόμενο "δωρεάν δείγμα";  Και το άλλο θέμα που γνωμοδότησες είναι του 2008...

Κυκλοφορούν πολλά προγράμματα σχεδίασης που βρίσκουμε στο internet ως "free", "evaluation" ή "educational". Μερικά συνδέονται άμεσα με κάποιον κατασκευαστή πλακέτας ή έμπορο εξαρτημάτων. Αλλα στέλνουν το σχέδιο ή την λίστα υλικού στον δημιουργό τους. Οσα σου δείχνουν στις τεχνικές σχολές είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά αλλά στο internet μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο κλεμμένο αντίγραφο ...

Σίγουρα η επιλογή είναι προσωπική υπόθεση. Αν θεωρείς χρήσιμο το "δωρεάν δείγμα" που χρησιμοποιείς φτιάξε ένα θέμα και παρουσίασέ το. Δείξε μας πως το χρησιμοποιείς και τι αποτέλεσμα βγάζει.

Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να ασχοληθείς ευρύτερα με τα θέματα στο hlektronika.gr/forum

G

----------


## apollonic

> Εχω την εντύπωση, οτι το circuit wizard  (προσωπικη αποψη), ειναι καλύτερο με διαφορα (κανει και εξομοιωση).





πως μπορείς να πάρεις το τυπωμένο σε αρχείο εικόνας (jpg κλπ)?

και πως μπορείς να τυπώσεις ανάποδα το PBC για να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις με το μαρκαδοράκι?

----------


## lelek

Παιδιά έχω δοκιμάσει τελευταία ένα προγραμματάκι, το CircuitLab, το οποίο κάνει το σχηματικό και την εξομοίωση που θέλουμε... (ακόμη δεν είμαι σε επίπεδο να θέλω και το PCB)

Έχω την εντύπωση όμως πως δεν έχει αρκετά components μέσα....


Να σημειώσω ότι είναι online και εντελώς δωρεάν...

Επειδή το θέμα αυτό (τόπικ) ξεκίνησε από το 2009... έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο εσείς?

Πάντα για εντελώς free μιλάμε... και το θέλω για σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων και προσομοίωση....

----------


## lelek

Παιδιά κανείς???

----------


## lelek

Τίποτα??

----------


## johnnyb

Νομιζω οτι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος χρησιμοποιει proteus και multisim  πλεον

----------


## tasosmos

> Παιδιά κανείς???



Δεν εχουν περασει ουτε 4 ωρες απ'οταν εθεσες την ερωτηση... μην περιμενεις να ειναι ολοι 24/7 στο φορουμ.

Γενικοτερα κανενα προγραμμα δεν εχει τα παντα στις βιβλιοθηκες του. Η μονη λυση ειναι να δοκιμασεις και να βρεις τι ταιριαζει στις αναγκες σου.

----------


## lelek

> Δεν εχουν περασει ουτε 4 ωρες απ'οταν εθεσες την ερωτηση... μην περιμενεις να ειναι ολοι 24/7 στο φορουμ.
> 
> Γενικοτερα κανενα προγραμμα δεν εχει τα παντα στις βιβλιοθηκες του. Η μονη λυση ειναι να δοκιμασεις και να βρεις τι ταιριαζει στις αναγκες σου.



Δίκιο έχεις φίλος.. απλά λέω αν δεν είναι στην αρχική σελίδα και δε το παρακολουθούν κάποιοι το τόπικ δε θα το δουν κιόλας για να μου απαντήσουν...

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως...  :Smile:

----------


## lelek

> Νομιζω οτι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος χρησιμοποιει proteus και multisim  πλεον



Σ' ευχαριστώ Johny....

Νομίζω ότι το multisim από ένα σύνδεσμο που είχα βρει δε μου τον έβγαζε αξιόπιστο το AVG και σταμάτησα το κατέβασμα του...

----------


## dirfys

Μήπως έχει κανείς το user guide/manual για το Eagle;

----------


## mariosm

> Μήπως έχει κανείς το user guide/manual για το Eagle;



Μπηκες στο φακελο doc του Eagle και δεν το βρηκες;

----------


## dirfys

Έχεις δίκιο. Το βρήκα. Που να φανταστώ ότι ήταν εκεί.

----------

